# Locating some "Blue" Neocaridina



## Firstclasscichlids (May 12, 2013)

Hello Shrimp keepers! I'm looking for some Blue Neocaridina (Blue Cherry Shrimp). Does anyone have some they could sell or trade me? Any advice or direction would be appreciated. 

Thank you.


----------



## Shrimp Daddy (Mar 30, 2013)

Try Thomas at Shrimp Fever.


----------



## Firstclasscichlids (May 12, 2013)

Shrimp Daddy said:


> Try Thomas at Shrimp Fever.


Looking forward to checking them out. Thanks for the lead.


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

Also you can try shrimpwiki as well. They are local, and ship, and the prices aren't too bad.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

colio said:


> Also you can try shrimpwiki as well. They are local, and ship, and the prices aren't too bad.


Thanks colio. Here is the picture from last shipment we got. And the new shipment is even better and will be available next week.


----------



## Tamtep (Jun 20, 2013)

Beautiful color shrimps Randy!!


----------



## colio (Dec 8, 2012)

randy said:


> Thanks colio. Here is the picture from last shipment we got. And the new shipment is even better and will be available next week.


Happy to pass on the info. I always hear very positvie comments about shrimp wiki and the prices seem about as good as you can get aside from trading with members.

And may I say GOD DAMN those blues are nice! I wish I had capacity for more shrimpies right now!!!


----------



## Firstclasscichlids (May 12, 2013)

Berried Blue Velvet Female:


----------

